# raid de neuf



## mitsouko

Buenos días, 

¿Alguien puede ayudarme con la ´traducción de estas palabras? Aparecen en la siguiente frase: S'il est déjà possible d'assembler un moteur Shovelhead raid de neuf avec des composants divers... Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Paquita

Google ne donne que deux entrées pour "raid de neuf"; dont celle où l'on trouve ceci !

Ok dac une tong pas de problème . Je suis et nous sommes tous sur ce forum afin de pouvoir établir un dialogue , des échanges d’infos (ou d’intox) , ainsi qu’une bonne entente entre gens du même milieu ou voulant s’en rapprocher . Tout le monde est libre de s’exprimer comme bon lui semble , qu’il soit con ou pas , raid de neuf ou vieux briscard , ou que ce soit pour un coup de gueule ; mais reconnais quand même que certains sont lourd .

Je ne suis pas sûre que cela soit très "français"...si l'on considère le reste du vocabulaire utilisé 

Mais de moteur, point...

"raide de neuf" significa "nuevecito" (búscalo en google, mi enlace no funciona..)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Has separado mal las palabras:
- Shovelhead raid / de neuf.
Se trata de un motor de Harley, y estarán hablando de destinar este modelo para raid:


> Épreuve sportive destinée à éprouver la résistance du matériel ou l'endurance des hommes. _Raid aérien, automobile._


- _de neuf_: hacer algo nuevo con piezas antiguas (faire du neuf avec de l'ancien)
- Si ya es posible asemblar un nuevo motor...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Paquita

..o es juego de palabras con la explicación de Martine ...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

No había visto el mensaje de Paquita: voilà une belle divergence d'opinions!!!!

Le débat est ouvert


----------



## Paquita

Mais non, au contraire, nous nous complétons !!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

En la página que encontré hablan de este motor como de un motor "desastroso" tan solo loado por expertos mecánicos.

Quizá algo más de contexto nos ayude a coger una pista adecuada.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## lpfr

Tal vez sea "raide de neuf": "Tieso como nuevo" (invento). Como algunos textiles.


----------



## mitsouko

Gracias por vuestras aportaciones. Por lo demás, lo he comprobado y en mi texto no pone raide de neuf, sino raid de neuf, como dije al principio.
A lo mejor sí que lo he separado mal y es como dice Cintia&Martine. Es cierto que se trata de un motor desastroso, pero no tengo mucho más para contextualizar .


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

¿Y cual es el final de la frase?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## mitsouko

Ésta es la frase entera: "S'il est déjà possible d'assembler un moteur Shovelhead raid de neuf avec des composants divers, S&S propose sa propre version de ce célebre moteur"


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Yo lo he encontardo en el sentido de hipernuevo:
habla un motero en un foro:
_Tiens, ya d'ça une semaine, je traversais un patelin près de chez moi à bord de mon vaisseau ultra street légal (puisque raid de neuf, tout juste sorti de chez le concess)._

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo lo he encontardo en el sentido de hipernuevo:
> habla un motero en un foro:
> _Tiens, ya d'ça une semaine, je traversais un patelin près de chez moi à bord de mon vaisseau ultra street légal (puisque raid de neuf, tout juste sorti de chez le concess)._
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
OUi, c'est aussi dans ce sens que je l'ai trouvé à plusieurs reprises mais écrit "raide"... le tout est de savoir s'il y a un rapport avec "un raid" ou s'il s'agit de l'adjectif mal orthographié... 

Je penche moi aussi pour l'adjectif.. Il s'agirait alors de refaire un moteur parfait avec des pièces collectées de ci de là...

 Mais enfin il n'y a pas d'homme sur ce forum???    pourquoi il n'y a que des femmes pour tenter de demêler cette question de mécanique ???


----------



## lpfr

Je suis un homme, mais je ne parle pas "cité". Et quand je vois l'orthographe du texte original, je n'ai pas envie de l'apprendre.


----------



## poupounette

¿Seguro que no es raide de neuf? Es lo que más coincide...Sí ya sé que lo has comprobado, pero quizás sea un error o una forma mal escrita...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Je pense que le reste du texte donnera la solution (ou s'il s'agit d'un forum le style du "forero": si il a l'habitude de parler "cité" il est fort possible que _raid _qualifie _de neuf_, si son langage est "standart" il est fort possible que _raid _soit à rattacher à moteur).

Et on en revient au même point: le contexte. est indispensable mes chers Sherlocks (algunos, otras brujas con bola de cristal )

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## kokopelado

Hola
Perdón por el retraso, pero me parece clara la interpretación, lo que pasa es que estáis interpretando que "raid" va con "de neuf" y no, va con el motor.
"S'il est déjà possible d'assembler un moteur (Shovelhead raid) de neuf avec des composants divers, S&S propose sa propre version de ce célebre moteur". "Shovelhead-raid" califica al motor y "de neuf" al verbo "assembler".
¿No os parece?


----------



## Paquita

kokopelado said:


> e estáis interpretando que "raid" va con "de neuf" y no, va con el motor.
> "S'il est déjà possible d'assembler un moteur (Shovelhead raid) de neuf avec des composants divers, S&S propose sa propre version de ce célebre moteur". "Shovelhead-raid" califica al motor y "de neuf" al verbo "assembler".
> ¿No os parece?





Cintia&Martine said:


> Has separado mal las palabras:
> - Shovelhead raid / de neuf.
> Se trata de un motor de Harley, y estarán hablando de destinar este modelo para raid:
> - _de neuf_: hacer algo nuevo con piezas antiguas (faire du neuf avec de l'ancien)
> - Si ya es posible asemblar un nuevo motor...


----------



## galizano

Bonsoir 

Une simple recherche sur Google avec l'orthographe "raide de neuf", nous conduit à une multitude d'entrées où figure cette expression. A n'en pas douter, elle signifie : comme neuf/neuve, voire, neuf/neuve. On l'a trouve également écrite: raide neuf/neuve.


----------



## elias53

> Publicado por *Gévy*
> 
> 
> 
> Hola:
> 
> Yo lo he encontardo en el sentido de hipernuevo:
> habla un motero en un foro:
> _Tiens, ya d'ça une semaine, je traversais un patelin près de chez moi  à bord de mon vaisseau ultra street légal (puisque raid de neuf, tout  juste sorti de chez le concess)._
> 
> Bisous,


Gévy
Con este texto de Gévy me parece claro que serviría *a tope de nuevo* o mejor *nuevo del trinque*.
No sé si esta expresión es conocida.En mi pueblo y en mi zona se ha usado desde siempre( al menos mi  siempre personal)y los chavales ahora usan el "flaman" (nuevo nuevo,nuevecito a estrenar...)
Acabo de preguntarle a mi mujer si conoce la expresión *nuevo del trinque* (ella es de la capital) y no ha dudado en la respuesta:recién estrenado,nuevecito,a estrenar,recién salido de...


----------



## galizano

Por lo que he visto en diferentes foros" raide de neuf" no significa sólo nuevo, nuevecito, a estrenar, sino  también, como si fuera nuevo.


----------

